# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  forming a query with functions

## svibuk

here is a the entire details of the table with the expected output

Table name= Billdeatils

billno    customer    basicamt    ta    date    location

1005            200    10
1008            500    15    
1003            800    20
2015            1000    10
2015            300    12
1008            200    18
1003            1500    15
1005            2000    16    
2015            400    20
2010            500    50
1003            600    25
1000            300    20

toral record count =12

query for getting the below output

1) count (disctinct billno)     = 7
2) sum (basicamt  +    ta)  of all 12 records

3) for each bill i need i need count & sum
eg billno =1005  

count(billno) where billno =1005    shld give 2
sum (basicamt  +    ta) where billno =1005    shld give 2226


4) details of each bill
eg billno =1005  

1005        200    10
1005        2000    16    

the below is the quer y but

SELECT DISTINCT billno,(SELECT COUNT(DISTINCT billno) FROM billdetails) AS ccount,
(SELECT sum(basicamt+ta) FROM billdetails) AS amt,
(SELECT COUNT( billno) FROM billdetails where billno=1005) AS paycount,
(SELECT sum(basicamt+ta) FROM billdetails where billno=1005)
 AS payamt,
 (SELECT * FROM billdetails where billno=1005)
FROM billdetails

----------


## rmiao

You should write query for each of those requests.

----------

